# Power Supply Beeping/Broken



## 15912 (Mar 31, 2011)

My sister's Toshiba Satellite Laptop's power supply (AC power cord adapter transformer thingy) has broken. It doesn't function as a charger, and it beeps continually whenever plugged into the mains. It is a PA-1750-09 made by Toshiba, although I've seen references as to it being made by someone else on the internet. I have found out from here and elsewhere that it is probably a loose component/wiring inside the adapter and she will need to buy another one. Two questions:

1. Is there a way to see if any other charger is compatible with her laptop (e.g. my Toshiba Satellite's PA3714E-1AC adapter or any of the other ones around the house? (I will get you some model numbers) or will only a PA-1750-09 work with that computer (I can get the further details of her computer make if required) Otherwise she is going to be without a computer for a while - inconvenient

2. Can anyone help me with instructions to open the thing up/have a look/solder if needs be? Or is that gonna be wayyy to difficult?

Many Thanks.

Pete


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi 15912 welcome to tsf,

if yours has the same specs as hers and has the same connection you can try your on hers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try Amazon Amazon.co.uk: pa 1750-09 - Electronics & Photo


----------



## 15912 (Mar 31, 2011)

So we should not bother to try and fix the broken one?

Thanks

Only £12 for a new one anyway, I'm sure she can stretch to that. In the meantime she is using a spare charger with the same specs. (voltage and current)


----------



## NullSector (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't bother fixing it. Buy a new or used one from eBay. And problem solve


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not really worth the time and effort and it may just fail again


----------

